# Altima, Running Bad



## Loby (Jun 17, 2009)

My brothers 06 Altima with 25K miles started running bad after getting gas a month ago. He took it to the shop he deals with and they said he had water in his gas. They drained as much gas out as they could and put 5 gal of fresh gas in and some additive to remove water. It ran great untill they filled it up. Then started running bad again.(missing, stalling) and a check eng. light. I checked the codes and it was missfire and lean bank 1 & 2. I assumed it was still some water in the tank so he put some more water removal additive in. It ran good untill he ran it low on gas and it started all over again. I just checked the codes again and I got 171 & 172 LEAN bank 1 & 2. I am assuming there is still water in the tank. He has ran at least 4 cans of additive through .

Does any one have any suggestions short of removing the tank. Any good products out there for removeing water? Think maby it could be something else ???

Is removeing the tank and completely draineing it the only sure fix ???


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Just completely clean the tank out for starters and also remove the injector rail and make sure you get all the water that can get traped in there as well.


----------



## Loby (Jun 17, 2009)

I was hopeing the tank didn't have to come out ,but I thought it might, Thanks


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

the tank doesn't have to come out, there is a access port under the rear seat. Just pull the seat out, remove the chassic cover, and then the screws to the fuel pump and pull it out. Don't forget to remove the fuel lines obviously.


----------



## Loby (Jun 17, 2009)

Outkast said:


> the tank doesn't have to come out, there is a access port under the rear seat. Just pull the seat out, remove the chassic cover, and then the screws to the fuel pump and pull it out. Don't forget to remove the fuel lines obviously.


That sounds much better, Thanks !


----------

